# 2001 1.8T Oil type and where to purchase



## Kryslr (Jul 14, 2016)

Recently bought a MKIV Jetta 1.8T and i cant seem to find a really good answer for a Brand and viscosity of oil to use in my car. However, I have read that it is critical to put the correct viscosity in based on the season otherwise it may cause issues. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## GBVR (Jul 25, 2016)

Kryslr said:


> Recently bought a MKIV Jetta 1.8T and i cant seem to find a really good answer for a Brand and viscosity of oil to use in my car. However, I have read that it is critical to put the correct viscosity in based on the season otherwise it may cause issues. Any help would be greatly appreciated


Full synthetic 5w-40 if you can find it, you could run 5w-30 if not. The 1.8t needs around 4.8 qts I believe, so just buy 5 so you have a little left over. Mobil 1 is my go-to oil. Check Amazon, your local Walmart, or any auto parts store. I'm positive all of them will have 5w-30 atleast.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Walmart should have the best prices of anybody in just about any area. Mobil1 0w-40, Castrol European Formula 0w-40, Shell Rotella T6 5w-40, or even Mobil1 10w-40 High Mileage. Use dealer filters, Mahle or Mann found at Advance or NAPA, Wix or NAPA GOLD also at NAPA. Mobil 1 and K&N both make good filters, but they are expensive and reportedly have incorrect bypass pressures for 1.8t VW fitment. For a little more capacity, and possibly peace of mind, use the oversize filter fitment specified for the same year Passat. You'll get a full 5 quarts of oil in. Not all catalogs correctly show the oversize filter for the Passat, so look for oil filters specified for the 1998 Golf or Jetta 1.9 TDi, if you decide to go the oversize route.


----------



## Kryslr (Jul 14, 2016)

Awesome thanks


----------



## Kryslr (Jul 14, 2016)

GBVR said:


> Full synthetic 5w-40 if you can find it, you could run 5w-30 if not. The 1.8t needs around 4.8 qts I believe, so just buy 5 so you have a little left over. Mobil 1 is my go-to oil. Check Amazon, your local Walmart, or any auto parts store. I'm positive all of them will have 5w-30 atleast.


Is it safe to run 5w-40 year round?


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

You really need to run Full Synthetic Oil that meets the VW Specification, not just any synthetic oil!!!

Mobil 1 0w40 and Castrol 5w40 meet the VW spec, you can see it listed on the bottle.

From VW TSB
The sample list below are products generally available in the North American market that meet Volkswagen Oil Quality Standard VW 502 00, VW 505 01 and VW 504 00/507 00 specification at the time of this publication. 
*VW 502 00 *
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional SAE 5W-30 
Castrol Syntec SAE 5W-40 Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum European Formula Ultra SAE 5W-30 
Quaker State Q European Engine Ultra SAE 5W-30 Total Total Quartz Ineo MC3 SAE 5W-30 
Kendall Motor Oil Kendall GT - 1 Full Synthetic Motor Oil SAE 5W-40 
Mobil Mobil 1 SAE 0W-40 Motul Motul 8100 X-cess SAE 5W-40 
Pentosin Pento High Performance SAE 5W-40 Elf Excellium NF SAE 5W-40 
Total Total Quartz Ineo MC3 SAE 5W-30 
Seventy-Six Lubricants 
76 Pure Synthetic Motor Oil SAE 5W-40


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

For those, who eyeing Mobil1:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tor-Oil-From-10-66-After-12-Rebate-at-Walmart


----------



## draper (Oct 22, 2016)

Kryslr said:


> Recently bought a MKIV Jetta 1.8T and i cant seem to find a really good answer for a Brand and viscosity of oil to use in my car. However, I have read that it is critical to put the correct viscosity in based on the season otherwise it may cause issues. Any help would be greatly appreciated


The best you can use is Mobil 1 0w-40


Kryslr said:


> Is it safe to run 5w-40 year round?


Shure! You can use 0w-30, 0w-40, 5w-30 and 5w-40. 
Please confirm that it respects the VW502.00 (or upper) homologation.


----------

